# Hi there!



## KazzysKritters

Hey!!

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Katie, I live in Tennessee, and have had a deep love for all animals my entire life.

I mainly work with reptiles, I currently breed Crested geckos (and keep some other species), but have kept/bred many other species, and have many plans for others in the future.

I originally got some mice to breed because a friend had some hatchling snakes that he couldn't get to eat f/t, so I got a trio of breeding mice in the hopes of getting his snakes eating. I also have other animals that eat mice.

Needless to say, I also fell in love with the cuties as well. While they are bred for feeders, they are very pampered mice. I've always loved genetics, and used to breed rats (had dumbos, standards, silkies, rexes). I'd love to also breed for fancy mice! I'll say, though...the genetics for mice is incredibly confusing for me, so I'm in for a bunch of research. Hoping it'll help me broaden my knowledge of genetics as well!

Anyway, I'm glad to have found this forum, and can't wait to get me some knowledge on mice!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters

Just to show off a few of my reptiles! Don't have any good pics of the mice right now. Two females just had litters, so I don't disturb them too much.

Aang









Toph









My favorite holdback from this past season (Toph is the mom)









Stubz









My male banded gecko (haven't decided on a name)









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly

Hello from GA 

I don't know much about reptiles but they look very pretty


----------



## KazzysKritters

Hey there! Thanks! They are loads of fun 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PiratePupTN

Hello fellow Tennesseean! 
I have been reading a lot about mice genetics and I am also confused. Some of it gets complicated. I currently have two grey females divided between a PEW male and a brindled yellow male. I still can't figure out if PEW is dominant or not. 
Your reptiles are gorgeous by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly

PEW is recessive. It requires two copies of the c (dominant on that locus is C). However if you breed two pew together you'll always get more pew and it masks every other gene under it.

If you're interested in mice there is a show in GA in June 3rd and also one in TN on August 5th if you can make them ^^


----------



## LayRong

I originally got some mice to breed because a friend had some hatchling snakes that he couldn't get to eat

gclub online
goldenslot


----------

